# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Διακόσμηση Νο8

## Spark

Ακόμα μια κατασκευή για την σειρά Διακόσμηση, αυτή ειναι φετινή κατασκευή του 2016 και ονομάζω το *Αλφα της Αγάπης*.
ο σκοπός της κατασκευής ειναι να φωτίζω με χρωμα μοβ-φουξι το γυαλί που βρηκα και το χρωμα να διαχέεται μέσα απο τις γωνίες του με όμορφο τρόπο.
θεωρω πως το χρώμα αυτης της χρονιάς ειναι το μοβ-φουξι που αντανακλά την πνευματικότητα.

Το *Αλφα της Αγάπης* ειναι εφιερωμένο σε όλες τις αγαπημένες και τους αγαπημένους μου ανθρωπους.
Κάθε φορά που το κοιτάζω αισθήματα χαράς και θετικής ενέργειας με οδηγουν σε στοχασμό αναμνήσεων.

Για την κατασκευή αυτη έκοψα ενα πλακετάκι διάτρητο και σε αυτό έβαλα 5 LED, αυτές ειναι 4 χρωματος μοβ-φουξι (δεν ειναι UV) και μια μπλε. η μπλε LED δείχνει να έχει μεγαλύτερη φωτεινότητα απο τις αλλες και γι αυτό έβαλα στην μπλε αντίσταση 47Ω ενω στις φουξιες LED έβαλα 27Ω 1/4W.

το κύκλωμα τροφοδοτώ απο μια θήκη με 3 μπαταρίες ΑΑΑ 4.5V DC.
το κομμάτι με τις LED μπαινει εντος και στο κέντρο σε ενα πλαστικό καπάκι που χρησιμοποιώ για βάση, εκει επάνω στηρίζω το γυαλί ωστε να δέχεται το φως απο κάτω.
την θηκη με τις μπαταρίες εχω στο πλάι διότι εκει με βολεύει. αυτο το φωτιστικό μπορει να τοποθετηθει και αλλου εκτος απο το Αλφα της Αγάπης όπως στην τσεπη μου.

το κυκλωμα ειναι εύκολο, δεν χρειάζεται σχέδιο, όλα φαινονται στις φωτο,
ειναι τροφοδοσία +4.5V_ διακόπτης_ αντισταση_ LED_ *-*

θυμάμαι πως πέρυσι ειχα δώσει δώρα στα μέλη του *High Voltage Club* απο μια τέτοια θήκη μπαταριων που ειναι φορτιστής κινητων τηλεφωνων. το HVC συνεχίζει να μοιράζει δώρα στα εκλεκτά μέλη του,
 και εφέτος οι συμμετέχοντες πήραν δωρα και με ταχυδρομικα τέλη πληρωμένα!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61848 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61849 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61850

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61851 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61852 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61853

----------

Lord Vek (12-01-16)

----------


## thanasis 1

Ωχ και να φανταστειτε οτι η ελληνικη αλφαβητα εχει 24 γραμματα και ειναι ακομα στο "Α".
Εχει να παρουσιασει...

----------


## Panoss

Εγώ για το 'Γ' ανησυχώ...

----------


## street

στο hlektronika.gr μπηκα  ? μπας και πατησα λαθος και μπηκα σε κανα σιτε με origami ? ημαρτον !!!  :W00t:  ουτε ο finos δεν τα κανει αυτα  ..... !!  :Unsure:  
και τον προσβαλα κιολας  ... που παρουσιασε το droon του  ... με συγγχωρεις βαγγελη ( finos ) :Wink:

----------


## finos

> στο hlektronika.gr μπηκα  ? μπας και πατησα λαθος και μπηκα σε κανα σιτε με origami ? ημαρτον !!!  ουτε ο finos δεν τα κανει αυτα  ..... !!  
> και τον προσβαλα κιολας  ... που παρουσιασε το droon του  ... με συγγχωρεις βαγγελη ( finos )



Ε καλα δεν θα σε βαλω και στην λιστα lagarde ... εμμ blaklist  (αν και στην πρωτη σε τρωει μαυρο φιδι )

----------


## Dbnn



----------


## Spark

αυτο το σκυλάκι ειναι συμπαθέστατο και αυτος που πινει φάρμακα ειναι άρρωστος.
στο Αλφα της Αγάπης
ταιριάζουν
*αυτές οι εικόνες*

----------


## Dbnn

Σπυρο, βγαλε καμια διακοσμιση με καποιο tesla coil μεσα σε γυαλα να βλεπουμε το arc γιατι με τα αλφα της αγαπης και τα λαμπιονια του ερωτα θα γινουμε ολοι σαν το σκυλακι........

----------


## Costis Ni

Λοιπόν όποτε διαβάζω κάτι γλυκανάλατο με Αγάπη εγώ αλλάζω το δεύτερο Άλφα με Ρό στο μυαλό μου....

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Δεν είναι τραγούδι του Σφακιανάκη η αγάπη. Θέλει μεγάλη προσπάθεια που κρύβεται πίσω από την μικρή σε νόημα λέξη γλυκανάλατο η οποία δείχνει απαξίωση και μου θυμίζει την φράση δεν το έζησα αυτό ακόμα...
Και δεν αγαπάνε όλοι όλους. Αλλά λίγοι λίγους δυστυχώς.
Φιλικά χωρίς παρεξηγήσεις όλα αυτά.

----------


## Costis Ni

> Δεν είναι τραγούδι του Σφακιανάκη η αγάπη. Θέλει μεγάλη προσπάθεια που κρύβεται πίσω από την μικρή σε νόημα λέξη γλυκανάλατο η οποία δείχνει απαξίωση και μου θυμίζει την φράση δεν το έζησα αυτό ακόμα...
> Και δεν αγαπάνε όλοι όλους. Αλλά λίγοι λίγους δυστυχώς.
> Φιλικά χωρίς παρεξηγήσεις όλα αυτά.



Μα ακριβώς για τη φάση "τραγούδι σκυλάδικο" αναφέρομαι. Οπότε το σχόλιο δεν θεωρώ οτι είναι για εμένα.

----------


## Spark

> *Αγάπη* ειναι κοσμικός χαιρετισμός και μεταφράζεται σε
> 1) εκτίμηση και θαυμασμός
> 2) ανοχή των ιδιαιτεροτήτων
> 3) φροντίδα
> προς τον σύντροφο/συνάνθρωπο
> 
> κατα βάση ειναι εκπομπή θετικής ενέργειας.
> κανεις δεν ζει μόνο με αγάπη, σωστός άνθρωπος ειναι ισορροπημενος.
> οταν εχεις αγάπη εχεις τον θεο και τα πνευματα με το μέρος σου, τότε
> όλα πηγαινουν καλά, εχεις υγεια, τύχη, ευτυχία



αυτά έγραψα, πιστεύω αυτα που γράφω.

η εννοια της Αγάπης μπορει να διαφέρει για τον καθε έναν, έτσι
μπορουν ανθρωποι να σκεφτονται πως
το καλο το δικό μου ειναι κακό για εσένα  και  το καλό το δικό σου ειναι κακό για εμένα.
αυτες οι μικρότητες συμβαινουν όταν σκέφτονται σε ατομικό επίπεδο, ο κάθε ενας για τον εαυτό του.

σε συλλογικό επίπεδο η εννοια της Αγάπης ειναι παγκόσμια και
σε συμπαντικό επίπεδο η εννοια της Αγάπης εκφράζεται με τον στίχο που βλέπετε στην υπογραφή μου

θα δειτε το* Αλφα της Αγάπης* να φωτίζει εκει που πρεπει

----------


## Spark

εδω βλέπετε την εκδοχή του Αλφα της Αγάπης για αλλη χρήση.
εκτος απο διακόσμηση με το γυαλί που έδειξα στο βιντεο υπάρχει και κρύσταλλος
*αμέθυστος στα 400nm

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61953* *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61954*

----------

